# No sound as vbox guest



## sw2wolf (Nov 25, 2017)

```
#cat /dev/sndstat
pcm0: <Intel ICH (82801AA)> (play/rec) default
No devices Installed from userspace.

#kldload snd_hda
kldload: can't load snd_hda: module already loaded or in kernel

#kldstat    
2    1 0xffffffff82219000 2af78    vboxguest.ko

#uname -a
...FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE...GENERIC amd64 ...

#mount -t vbxsf download /mnt/download
mount: share: Operation not supported by device

download is share name of c:\download
```

Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2017)

You need to enable the sound card emulation on the VirtualBox side. By default it's turned off. 

Also note that vboxsf doesn't work on FreeBSD. There is no "shared folder" support with the FreeBSD guest additions.


----------



## sw2wolf (Nov 27, 2017)

SirDice said:


> You need to enable the sound card emulation on the VirtualBox side. By default it's turned off.
> 
> Also note that vboxsf doesn't work on FreeBSD. There is no "shared folder" support with the FreeBSD guest additions.


The sound card emulation has been enabled:
Driver: Windows DirectSound
  Chip: ICH AC97
If i changed it to Intel HDA, then freebsd will be flooded by "interrupt(21) storm" why is there so many interrupts when i donot use sound ?

BTW,
Do we still need the FB guest If no "shared folder" ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2017)

That depends, if you want a "seamless" mouse and use Xorg properly, then yes.


----------

